# Some nice coverage of our friends at Samco Sport Hoses.



## Joe/AWE (Nov 2, 2011)

Complementing AWE Tuning power products is a high bar to clear.

Samco Hoses for the 2.7T A6 also happen to be on special pricing through January 2nd… The article is here and the goods are here.

Audi Performance Specialists are also standing by, at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected]

Enjoy -


----------

